# Massey ferguson 35 engine numbers



## Frank41 (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi,I wonder if anyone can help the 35 three cylinder I have has the engine number GL1819674 does anyone have a list or could tell me what yers that engine is?


----------



## Captain Mal (Jul 15, 2020)

http://vintagetractorengineer.com/2009/01/mf35-fe35-mf35x-serial-numbers-and-year-of-manufacture/

That number does not fit in this study of MF35 tractors. Now just the Perkins engine probably has different numbers.

https://maxiforce.com/perkins-engine-identification-guide

You can find a "G" in the above which I think is 1980 but again, the numbers do not match up.


----------

